

 Extension of MIT License for SaaS? - stefanu
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9387243/license-for-open-source-software-that-can-be-used-in-saas

======
stefanu
Basically I was thinking about adding this to MIT:

    
    
        If your version of the Software supports interaction with it remotely through a computer network, the above
        copyright notice and this permission notice shall be accessible to all users.
    

What I want to say is, that if the software is used in SaaS, then the
copyright notice should be included in some about/legal/credits page/panel.

What do you think?

------
thibaut_barrere
Given the crowd on HN, I'd really love some feedback from people in the know
on that. Please share what you know!

